# Smoking Turkey for Thanksgiving



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I need some information on smoking a Turkey. Not sure what size yet but any tips on time, temp, per pound?

Final internal temp?

Do you wrap it in foil after a certain amount of time? Should it go directly on the grate or in a large roasting pan?

I have never attempted a turkey so any help would be appreciated.

I am thinking about throwing a brisket on at the same time to munch on day after and next.

Thanks!!


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Use a smaller bird (12-14lbs) has worked best for me.

Brine the bird, very important. Dry off and rub with olive oil and season.

I keep mine on the pit for 9 hours. 5 on th smoke, 4 in foil with the fire at 225 or so.


----------



## swglenn (Sep 20, 2009)

I use a 12-14# turkey. We use Durkee Grill Creations, St. Louis Style Smokey Mesquite or Tonne's Southwest Chipolte seasoning, both are available at Sam's. This is rubbed on the turkey and shaken inside the cavity the night before. We also use the Tony Chachere's injectable marinade, butter garlic, the night before. I smoke at 225F until an internal temperature of 160-165 F. If I think the bird has enough smoke I will tent it with foil. When the meat is pierced the juices run clear. This is usually 4-5 hours.


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

All the above, do not attempt to smoke a Turkey with the dressing inside the bird, if you want smoked dressing do it out side of the bird in a pan(it is delicious) the dressing keeps the bird from cooking all the way thru in the cavity I have put apple slices,oranges etc in cavity for additional moisture.
Good eating


----------



## BigDawg123 (Dec 27, 2007)

Mr. RedCorn, why do you brine the turkey.


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Turkey is dry by nature.

By brining, the bird starts the smoke more moist than a non brined bird. Also, brining breaks down some of the tougher parts of the meat, and makes it more juicey.

Try it with and without, defitly makes a huge difference in my opinion.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Brining opens the pores in the flesh and skin and allows the turkey to absorb the smoke as well as seasoning the flesh to a greater depth. Plain ol lemon pepper mixed with a little cayenne if you like spicy. Brining recipes abound on the internet. just type in turkey brining recipes and pick one out. 

Good Luck!
jdot


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I smoke them like a beer can chicken. I use a Fosters can! Inject with whatever flavor you like. Brine? thats new to me but I will do it. Sounds like it would be more moist. Smoke it at 225 as others do and season with rub. I like the Salt Lick rub. Salty but its only the skin. Once the internal temp gets to 165 170 wrap in foil if you want but the skin will already be sealed up if ya know what i'm sayin (or typin) I won't go back to fried. Smoked is a hit EVERY time! Ahh cap off the neck with a small apple or onion to "seal in the moisture from the beer. I also add some spice to the beer but I think thats just all for show. It makes me feel good lol


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

*This section is designed to provide basic information about curing and brining* meat (for simplicity, we will use "meat" to mean all animal flesh, including birds and fish). It will cover the basic definitions of curing and brining, why and how to cure, and the general principles underlying the different types of curing: dry and wet. Because it has become so popular recently, we will also cover "flavor brining", a process designed primarily to enhance the flavor of meat, rather than preserve it. Finally, a list of FDA and USDA "critical preservation point" safety data is provided for informational purposes. Specific recipes for curing are provided in a different section, but the basic principles and ingredients are given here. The information was derived from several well-established sources, and links to these are listed at the end of this section. This is not intended to be a scientific dissection of the mechanisms of curing meat; for those interested in this aspect, please consult the aforementioned sources. At the end of the day, it is up to the individual to make sure he/she is practicing safe smokin'!

*Definitions.*

*The process of adding some combination of salt (sodium chloride), nitrite or nitrate, and sugar* to meat to prevent spoiling and enhance the flavor and color is called curing. Fully cured meat is defined as meat that can be left at room temperature for several months or more without spoiling or harboring disease-causing microbes. There are 2 basic ways to cure meat. In dry curing, the powdered or crystalline chemicals are rubbed directly onto the surface of the meat, or mixed into the meat. The second method is brine, wet, or pickle curing, the meat is treated with a solution of the curing chemicals dissolved in water. If the meat is immersed completely in the solution, it is called immersion brining, or more commonly just brining. If the solution is injected into the meat, it is called injection brining. The term brine is a very general one that means simply a solution of salt dissolved in water, regardless of the concentration; one or more other ingredients may or may not be added. Pickling refers specifically to a brine that has sugar added to it. More recently, the concept of flavor brining has gained popularity. This is not a true method of curing meat; rather, the main purpose is to add flavor and moisture to the meat. The fact that salt dissolved in water is used to help the process makes it a brine, but the salt concentration is not high enough to fully cure the meat. Flavor brining does help slow down bacterial action somewhat, however, so there is a partial curing benefit from this method.
​*Why.*

*Meat spoilage is caused by bacteria*, some of which are harmful to humans. Disease-causing organisms are capable of growing at temperatures of 40-140F (5-60C), the "danger zone", and can spoil meat within a few hours. In the millennia before refrigeration became widely available, the process of curing was used to preserve meat. It involves adding one or more of the following to the meat: common salt (sodium chloride), sodium nitrite, sugars, ascorbates (such as Vitamin C), and seasonings. While all of these substances have been found to play a role in curing meat, the key agents are salt and sodium nitrite. The curing process shuts down the growth of harmful bacteria, and has an additional helpful feature, too. Depending on the concentration of salt used, it can help to moisten and tenderize the meat.

*Salt by itself* is capable of fully curing meat only at very high concentrations, concentrations that most people would find too salty on most meats. About 200 years ago, saltpeter (potassium or sodium nitrate) was found to enhance the color of cured meat while preventing the growth of harmful bacteria at much lower concentrations than salt. Subsequently, it was shown that nitrates are converted to nitrites by harmless bacteria commonly present in the mouth and digestive tract, and that nitrite was the active ingredient in the curing process. This has led to numerous cure recipes that combine both salt and nitrites/nitrates. It also led to safety questions about the use of nitrates that we will cover later in this section. The bottom line, however, is that commercial cure preparations that use nitrites and nitrates are safe and effective to use, provided that the directions for use are carefully followed.

*Interestingly, smoking food* with wood also contributes several significant antibacterial compounds as well as chemicals that help prevent fat oxidation and the consequent development of rancid flavors. We smokers get a double benefit: wonderful flavors, and increased shelf-life of the finished product.
​*How.* 
*As mentioned above,* it's possible to dry or wet cure meat. They key is the concentration of salt and/or sodium nitrite. Although a few relatively uncommon harmful bacteria require a salt concentration of 20% to kill, most disease-causing microbes are inhibited at lower concentrations. For example, Listeria growth is blocked at 12% salt, Clostridium botulinum (the bacterium that causes the deadly food-borne-illness botulism) is inhibited at 10%, and Salmonella growth stops at 3% salt. For this reason, the most commonly found brine cures call for a salt concentration of about 15% (for an explanation of salt concentrations, see Technical Points, below). The most common and basic brining cure calls for 2 cups table salt + 2 cups sugar per gallon of water. As explained later, this is a 15% salt solution, and the sugar helps counteract the salty flavor and contributes to the antibacterial action of the brine.

*The mechanisms of action used by salt and nitrite to prevent bacterial growth* are well understood. In contrast, the physical and chemical mechanisms involved in moisturizing and tenderizing meat are not fully understood--in fact, there is considerable disagreement about it in the scientific community. However, everyone agrees that when the salt concentration inside the cells of muscle tissue is high enough, it causes some of the muscle tissue proteins to denature (cook) and this tenderizes the meat. Simultaneously, the amount of overall water content in the tissue is increased. A brined turkey or pork shoulder, for example, will generally increase in weight by 20% after brining; when the meat is cooked, about 10% of this moisture is lost, but the net water gain is still about 10%. Dry cured meats don't increase in weight, but the real benefit of increasing salt concentration in the muscle tissue is that water is retained more tightly and thus requires a higher temperature to release it. Cooking "low and slow" allows dry cured meats to retain more of their moisture during cooking. compared to an uncured meat cooked exactly the same way. Finally, adding spices and herbs allows the flavor-enhancing molecules from these ingredients. 
​*Here's what the substances commonly found in meat cures do:*​*Salt* (sodium chloride):inhibits bacterial growth; moisturizes and tenderizes; adds flavors. 
*Nitrite:* inhibits bacterial growth; adds pink/red color to meat; adds flavor.
*Nitrate:* "slow-release" form of nitrite; is converted to nitrite by bacteria in mouth and digestive tract.
*Sugar:* reduces harshness of salt; Indirectly acts to inhibit harmful bacteria.
*Ascorbic acid*(Vitamin C), vinegar, erythorbic acid, glucono-d-lactone: these are all cure accelerators (accelerate color formation by nitrites); they may have antibacterial activity.ti ​
*Seasoning/herbs:*provide flavoring; certain compounds in herbs/spices are anti-bacterial, but probably not important at concentrations usually used.
​*One final note:* ​*Injection brining is not recommended as a stand-alone method of curing.* It is fine for flavor brining, IF the meat will not be in the danger zone for more than 4 hours, OR the meat will be cooked to at least 160F. When combined with immersion brining, injection brining can be an especially quick and effective method of curing meat. Injection brining can also be used with dry curing. When this method is used it is usually done on large cuts of meat. It reduces the chance of spoilage, and helps the outside and center of the cut cure at the same time. ​​*General Concepts of Curing and Brining.* 
*If you intend to cure your meat, as opposed to simply flavoring it*, you must keep the salt concentration very close to 15%. Reducing the salt concentration, even by half, drastically reduces the antibacterial action. It is better to reduce the time of salt exposure, or rinse the meat well before cooking, rather than reduce the salt concentration, if your purpose is to preserve the meat and not just flavor it. If nitrites/nitrates are used, it is strongly recommended that you used a commercially available preparation and that you follow the usage directions carefully.

*Not all meats benefit from brining or dry curing.* Poultry, fish, and pork generally do benefit from brining or dry curing, but beef, lamb, duck and other meats high in fat content generally do not. That's because they're already moist and tender with strong flavor. Brining or dry curing won't necessarily harm these meats, but you should brine them to change the flavor or to preserve them, not to moisturize or tenderize them. As with all rules, there are always exceptions, of course, as any Irishman fond of corned (salt cured) beef will attest, and who can forget chipped beef and pastrami!

*In general,* meats that are brine or dry cured should be rinsed well with fresh cold water before cooking. Flavor brined meats may or not need to be rinsed-follow the recipe directions. If you don't rinse, the surface of the meat should be patted dry with paper towels or newspaper before cooking.

Often, *"low and slow"* cooking of brined poultry results in a rubbery skin. Patting a brined turkey or chicken dry with newspaper or paper towels and placing in the refrigerator uncovered for several hours or overnight (or until the skin feels tacky to the touch) will allow some moisture to evaporate and will allow the skin to brown better. Alternatively, finish cooking the bird after smoking it in the oven at 325-350F to crisp up the skin.

*Brined meats usually cook faster than unbrined meats.* While the scientific explanations for this vary, the take-home message is that you should start checking the internal temperature about 2/3 of the way through the normal cooking time.

*One often-asked question is:* How long should I brine? The answer depends on the weight and size of the meat, and to some extent upon one's taste, but the following guidelines are offered to provide a good starting point: 

*Whole chicken*: 4-8 hr. 
*Chicken parts*: 1-3 hr 
*Whole turkey*: 1 hour per pound.
*Cornish game hens:* 1-3 hr. 
Capon: 4-8 hr. 
*Pork chops:* 2-6 hr. 
*Pork loin* (4-8 lb.): 4-8 hr.
*Pork shoulder/ham:* 1-3 days. 
*Fish:* 6-12 hr/inch of thickness.
​*A final and important point:* 
Cure mixtures (dry or brine) do not penetrate into frozen meat. Meat must be thawed for the chemicals to penetrate. Curing, whether dry or wet, should be carried out at 35-40F (2-5C). The lower temp ensures that the cure chemicals can penetrate the meat, and the higher temp limit is set to limit bacterial growth.
​*Commercial Cure Mixtures.*

Do not make the mistake of substituting sodium or potassium nitrite/nitrate for salt (sodium chloride) when curing meat! The concentration of nitrite/nitrate needed for curing is much less than the concentration of salt required. Substituting nitrite/nitrate for salt in a cure mix can cause a *fatal overdose of nitrite!* Because of the danger of* accidental overdose,* it is strongly recommended that pure saltpeter not be used for curing unless the consumer has access to an analytical scale and knows how to use it. Instead, it is much safer to use one of the several commercial cure mixtures that are available, and to follow the manufacturer's directions closely. Among the most popular are:
​*InstaCure, Modern Cure, Prague Powder #1.*

*These cure mixtures combine sodium nitrite with salt.* Use 1 oz. for every 25 lbs. of meat (that's 1 teaspoon for every 5 lbs, of meat). These products are recommended for meats that require relatively short cures (several days or less) and will be cooked.
​*Prague Powder #2: *

*This is a combination of sodium nitrite and sodium nitrate. *1.6 ounces of this cure mix should be combined with 1 lb. of salt to produce the final cure mixture. The nitrate acts like a slow-release form of nitrite, so this mixture is recommended for meats that require very long cure times (weeks to months) and that do not require cooking, smoking, or refrigeration.
​*Morton Meat Curing Products*:

*These products include TenderQuick, Sugar Cure, and Smoke Flavored Cure.* All of them contain salt and nitrites as well as other ingredients. Follow the manufacturer's instructions carefully.
​*Safety Considerations.*

*A big flap arose about 25 years ago concerning smoking and BBQing.* The concern was that nitrites or nitrates used to preserve meat might be converted to cancer-causing nitrosamines during the smoking and grilling process. Many scientific studies were conducted, and these were carefully analyzed by the National Academy of Science in the early 1980's. They concluded that there was little if any cancer risk from nitrosamines arising from low temperature (less than 300F) smoking of food. Only at temps in excess of 600F is the formation of nitrosamines worrisome, and even then unusually large quantities of such meat would need to be ingested to increase the risk of cancer. However, the report left open the question of whether high levels of nitrate in meat could be converted to nitrosamines by naturally-occurring bacteria in the gut. Because of this potential health issue and the tendency of the meat industry to use relatively large quantities of nitrates to enhance meat color rather than for curing, the FDA banned the commercial use of nitrates in cooked meats in 1999, and limited the amount of nitrite that can be present in commercial meat like bacon or ham. However, the use of nitrates is still permitted commercially in small amounts in dry cured meats that are not cooked prior to sale. Individual purchase and use of nitrates is still allowed (see preceding paragraph).
​*Technical Points.*

*Brining solutions often provide concentrations of salt* in terms of either percentage (for example, 15% salt) or volume (for example, _ cup per quart). When salt concentration is given as a percentage, it is the weight/volume percentage. Thus, a 15% salt solution means 150 grams salt for every liter (1000 ml) of water. In non-metric terms, since a quart is 95% of a liter, and since 1 oz. equals 28.5 grams, we can see that 5 oz. of salt in 1 quart of water is very close to a 15% solution. Not all salt preparations weigh the same per unit volume. For example, table salt (regardless of producer) weighs very close to 10 oz. (285 grams) per cup of volume. Because of its somewhat coarser grain, Morton Kosher salt weighs about 8 (225 grams) oz. per cup. Diamond Crystal Salt only weighs 5.5 oz. (155 grams) per cup. Since there is almost a two-fold difference in the weight of the same volume of salt depending on how it is made, It is really problematic to determine the amount to use in a recipe unless the weight of salt is given (for example, "use 150 grams of salt per quart") or the preparation and volume are given ("use _ cup Morton Kosher Salt per quart"). The 15% salt concentration (1/2 cup table salt, 5/8 cup Morton Kosher Salt, 1 cup Diamond Crystal Salt, or 150 grams salt per quart) is important since this is the salt concentration needed to cure meat).
​*Remember:* 
*1 cup table salt* (all brands) = 10 oz. = 285 grams
*1 cup Morton Kosher Salt* = 8 oz. = 225 grams
*1 cup Diamond Crystal Salt* = 5.5 oz. = 155 grams
*1 oz.* = 28.5 grams
*1 oz.* per quart = 3% salt solution
​*Critical Preservation Points (FDA/USDA). *
*The FDA and USDA have published the following data* which may be useful when determining how to preserve, cure, and smoke cook meat:

*Salt concentrations needed to kill:* _*Salmonella:*_ 3%C. 
_*Botulinum:*_ 10%
_*Listeria:*_ 12%
_*Staphylococcus:*_ 20% (this is a very common disease-causing bacteria, but not on food)
​*Temperature and times needed to kill Trichinella in pork:* 
*Heat to* 147F for 1 min, 136F for 3 min, or 132F for 15 min
*Freeze *at 5F for 40 days, -10F for 20 days, or -20F for 12 days
*Note:* _wild game must be heated to 170F to kill Trichinella and other harmful microbes._
​*Temperature and times needed to kill parasites in fish:*

*Freeze *at -10F for 7 days.​*Temperature and times needed to kill E. coli in sausage:* 
*Heat*145F for 4 minutes.​*Cooling guidelines:*

Cooked meats should be cooled as rapidly as possible to below 40F and kept refrigerated. Food should cool down to 70F within 2 hrs after removing from heat, and should be cooled from 70F to 40F or below within another 4 hr.
​*Aging meat: *

Meat should be aged at temperatures between 35-40F. The higher temp limit is set to minimize bacterial growth, and the lower temp limit ensures that the chemical and physical processes involved in aging can proceed at a reasonable rate.
​*Internal temp of smoke-cooked foods for safety; generally equals "well-done":*

*Re-heated, pre-cooked ham:* 140F.
*Ground beef, lamb, pork, fresh ham:* 160F. 
*Ground turkey, chicken:* 165F. 
*Fresh beef, lamb, pork, poultry breasts: *170F. 
*Whole chicken, turkey, duck, goose; poultry thighs:*180F.​


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I use a honey brine for mine that I got off of Food Network's site. Turns out great every time.


----------



## killer minnow (Nov 6, 2008)

i just seen an example on Brineing a turkey on you tube 



. my question now is,when u get done doing all thise then u season ur bird?and does brineing take the place of injection?


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the tips. I have a 5 gallon bucket, some brine mixture and have a couple of Turkeys in the cooler.

My problem is this is going to take about 9-10 hours on the smoker. I want to cook it the day before and wrap it in foil and leave on the pit over night so it would be ready by 12 Thanksgiving day but keep it safely warm.

Can I leave it on the pit with just a very low fire in the box to keep it warm over night? What are my other options other than waking up at 1 am and babysitting the smoker all night long?


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Also when you smoke the turkey be sure to place it breast down so juices run down to the breast area to prevent drying out. Good luck


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

wish2fish said:


> Thanks for all the tips. I have a 5 gallon bucket, some brine mixture and have a couple of Turkeys in the cooler.
> 
> My problem is this is going to take about 9-10 hours on the smoker. I want to cook it the day before and wrap it in foil and leave on the pit over night so it would be ready by 12 Thanksgiving day but keep it safely warm.
> 
> Can I leave it on the pit with just a very low fire in the box to keep it warm over night? What are my other options other than waking up at 1 am and babysitting the smoker all night long?


I wouldn't leave it on the pit to keep warm. Once your done cooking it, double or triple wrap the entire bird in foil in place it in a cooler that is just a little larger than the bird. Take it out of the cooler about an hour before your ready to carve it to let it cool a little and firm up. We do this when we cook for weddings.

On another note, I went to Brookshire Bros. today and got all the ingredients for the brine. I bought sea salt instead of Kosher salt. I also bought honey, molasses and apple juice to put in the brine.

Gonna brine him Tuesday night and cook him Wednesday night.


----------



## Shannon Foye (Aug 15, 2005)

*Instructions from a Book*

Here are instructions/recipe from the book Smoke & Spice. For a 12 pound turkey, these instructions call for about 15 hours in the smoker (1.3 hrs. per pound).

View attachment 245813


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

family asked me to smoke a turkey for xmas eve family gathering so I decided to give one test run this weekend but all this talk about brining a turkey etc... has me second guessing my "normal" smoking methods. My chicken always comes out nice and juicy but like someone else said, Turkey is naturally a drier meat. Anyway, I am going to brine a bird for the first time ever today and cook it tomorrow to make sure my xmas bird turns out good. I will post pics and success / failures tomorrow as well. Lets see how this brining deal works out for me????


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

br1006 said:


> family asked me to smoke a turkey for xmas eve family gathering so I decided to give one test run this weekend but all this talk about brining a turkey etc... has me second guessing my "normal" smoking methods. My chicken always comes out nice and juicy but like someone else said, Turkey is naturally a drier meat. Anyway, I am going to brine a bird for the first time ever today and cook it tomorrow to make sure my xmas bird turns out good. I will post pics and success / failures tomorrow as well. Lets see how this brining deal works out for me????


Well I did two turkeys one 20lb in the oven regular style, no brine and one 12lb on the smoker brinned. The smoked turkey was everyone's favorite although I thought it turned out a little dry. The brine was definitely noticeable.

Adds a slight salty taste which was good. I think I will try some chickens next.

Oh I stayed up all night before Thanksgiving tending to the smoker. It wouldn't hold temp maybe because of how cold it was outside but it was a pain in the butt.

My brisket I put on at the same time turned out the best I have done at this point. It has a beautiful smoke ring but was a little tough. I used a trimmed cut this time instead of the full packer style. That may be why the smoke ring showed so well but also why it was a little tough.

This smoking thing is definitely hard to get perfect. I am learning and my smoked foods are getting better as well as my pit is getting seasoned more and more which is helping the food.

Good luck.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

well, no room in fridge o brine, was going to put in a 5 gal bucket outside overnight but not cool enough so went w/ out brine on this one, will see how it turns out???

Smoked it for about 3 hours using mesquite at 250, bird is now in a foil pan covered loosely w/ foil and cooking on smoker still. I got nervous about being dry so I basted it real good before covering and decided to finish it wrapped like a brisket to try and combat that issue. Eating around 3:00 so getting close to time to see how it worked out????????


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

How big a bird you doing?

Mine was 12lb and I put it in a very large ziplock back with brine solution then into the cooler on ice for about 12 hours.


Take some pics and post up when done. I bet it will be good.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

It is an 18 pounder, I never thought about putting it in an ice chest! What a DA!!!

Will remember that next time 

I will get some pics when it comes out and give a taste review.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

soaking it for 12 hrs sounds like more of a marinade than a brine. l didn't do one this year but last yr did brine for 2-3 days, some people then soak in water for 24 hrs after that to pull some of the salt back out. I guess if the turkey comes out good it doesn't matter. Vic


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

I did a turkey breast and used the Alton Brown Orange Juice Brine over night. I drained and then coated with Italian Dressing and put a homemade cajun rub under the skin and on the outside. I smoked with pecan wood laced with apple wood chips and pulled off at 158 (went up to 160 while resting). It was definitely the best turkey I've ever made!


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

drfishalot said:


> soaking it for 12 hrs sounds like more of a marinade than a brine. l didn't do one this year but last yr did brine for 2-3 days, some people then soak in water for 24 hrs after that to pull some of the salt back out. I guess if the turkey comes out good it doesn't matter. Vic


Wow all the reading I did said about an hour per pound. It mentioned if you over did it the result could be very bad.

Better to under brine than over brine. Do you have a source for this extensive brinning period or just from your personal experience?


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

http://www.cookshack.com/brining-101#_Toc528293328

prob more than you want to know about smoking/brining. if you can back out on that link to the main forum page there is a turkey forum. enjoy.


----------



## onyourlimit (Jun 30, 2006)

Wife says I'm not allowed to smoke turkey anymore. Turkey turns out excellent everytime but me drinking beer for 12 hours doesn't.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

never took any pictures as things got busy at dinner time but turkey turned out good and everyone liked it. Was not dry at all, I think basting it when I closed it up might have done the trick?

At Xmas I think I will inject it w/ some goodies to help add some flavor and spice it up. Although the breast had a good smokey flavor but not too strong and was plenty juicy!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

we did one , no brine at deer camp

made a tinfoil pan, and cooked turkey covered in back of pit for 4 hrs, opened foil for 1 hr, flipped bird another hr, light butter/seasoned mopping sauce

was killer, not as good as the 30# whole split piggy next to it though


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

onyourlimit said:


> Wife says I'm not allowed to smoke turkey anymore. Turkey turns out excellent everytime but me drinking beer for 12 hours doesn't.


BWAHAHAHAHA! :rotfl:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

15 pounder (and a rack of ribs).


----------

